# Fort Pickens-13 June



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

My fishing buddy went to work instead of getting the yaks wet, and it was just one of those mornings where nothing seemed to go right... Finally got the yak wet at 08:30 at the parking lot North of the 3 barges and conditions couldn't be nicer very flat a slight North to South breeze.


Started off chasing cigs around and had no trouble locating them just past the second sandbar, but getting them on the sabiki was something else entirely. Finally got two in the bucket as I see a glimpse of something big clearing the water chasing bait. Needless to say I was peddling instantly. I had both rods rigged up and out only to get one bait shredded and broke off on the other line. Not exactly the start I was hoping for...


Back at the cigs and they were being much more cooperative. 8 in the bucket pretty fast, so I rig up both lines again and I'm off again.... With the whole school of cigs in tow right under me. I kept doing lazy ovals trying to run past more schools of cigs. 15 minutes in and my left rod bends over and the drag starts singing. I grab it and the right reel starts screaming. I'm thinking great! He hit both baits....


I decide to stay on the first rod and work him from there. Then I realize the drag had quieted and the other one is still screaming in the opposite direction.... A double??? Time to work fast. Put a lot of pressure on the left rod and worked him close to the yak and snagged the tail first pass by and flopped a nice Spanish on the deck, and dropped the rod back in the holder.


I look at the right rod and there's about 15 strands of braid left on the spool. I've never seen that much shine coming from the spool, I adjusted the rudder and started peddling toward suspect number two and start praying he doesnt take off. I get enough ground made up to survive two more runs. I get him by the yak and flop him in too. My first double hook up and personal bests in the yak.


The Spanish went right into the front box of the PA like butter. The King decided not to go soo easily. He headbutted the front of the box and dropped to the deck again face first on my foot. He slides in easier on the second go round. Then it dawns on me there's a lot of red juice on the deck of my yellow yak... He got me... So off to shore and the ER for stiches. All in all a great day.


Spanish was 24" to the fork/4lbs 13oz and the King was 35.5 to the fork/11lbs 8oz.


Barrett


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome catch! Was out Sunday looking for kings but kept getting broken off.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice report. That's a big spanish.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catch hope your foot feel better.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Great job B, Thats what I worry about every time I drop Specks into the kayak. I dont have a fish bag yet, probably cheaper than stitches though...:hurt:


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: Way to go man....


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*Bleed em*

Forgive me if you have read me post something like this before:

On a decent sized king, work him (I know you were running out of line at one point but you got him close to the boat). Grab his tail fork and cut his gills. He will bleed out and die in less than a minute. 

Then, when you flop him in the boat, he won't be moving again. Stow him. He will taste better with the blood out early, rather than cleaning it out when you get him ready to cook.

You did good. Sorry, you had to hit the ER,

Gaffy


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice double man. That must have been exciting.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll one up ya. I have scars on my shin from a dead king. Wasn't paying attention and he slid right into my leg with his mouth wide open. Be careful. 
Thanks for the report


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice tip Gaffy... thanks


----------

